# 13inch blue dragon/ trimac



## bert133 (Sep 21, 2006)

hey guys.. few pics, of my bd flowerhorn. he was a little stressed in the pic due to a recent move of tanks so isnt full color. thats the trimac he breeds with. they are a very tight pair and make half way decent looking fry. they turn out loaded with blue pearls. anyway just thought i would share a few pics im bored lol...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice fish! 
What size tank?
You should get some pics of fry up too.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice, I love them!

Sigh..once again...I stll want a flowerhorn...


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

that fish... is beautiful! 

...i need a bigger tank


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I WANT one but I NEED bigger tank. Oh yea and very gorgeous looking fish.


----------



## bert133 (Sep 21, 2006)

they are in a 125g. trying to pair up red dragons right now for a 75g. a strong full grown adult pair can live in a 75g fairly comfy. i will post some of the fry as they get a little older. they arent showing a whole lot of pearls or color yet. still quit young, just reaching an inch. should head over to aquabid.com and buy you a nice flowerhorn there flamingo...ever kept one?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahh, I love FH's. I dont have the room right now, as I think It might dominate the mildly agressive plan I have for my 90 (v.regani, A.Robertsoni, N.salvini(not peaceful I know but half the size of everything else))


----------

